# Facebook gives rare glimpse inside its gigantic Luleå server farm



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2016)

The Facebook boss said he is going to reveal more pictures from Facebook farms around the world.

To kick off the project, he revealed a stunning series of pictures of the firm's gigantic Luleå data center in Sweden.








The Luleå data center opened in 2013, and was Facebook's first outside the US.
It is located deep in the forests of northern Sweden. 

'It's a key part of our global infrastructure, and it uses a variety of local natural resources to increase efficiency and save power,' said Zuckerberg.

'The small town of Luleå is less than 70 miles south of the Arctic Circle, and it's typically pretty cold. 

'The temperature in the area is below 50 degrees most days, so we use large fans to pull in the outside air to naturally cool the thousands of warm servers that line the center's broad hallways.'








A dozen hydro-electric plants operate on nearby rivers, providing a reliable and renewable power source. 

The whole system is 10% more efficient and uses almost 40% less power than traditional data centers, Facebook claims.








'Inside, the main building is the size of six football fields,' said Zuckerberg. 

'Nearly all the technology in the facility, from the servers to the power distribution systems, is based on Open Compute Project designs as well.







With winter temperatures well below freezing and summertime highs that rarely climb above 80F (25 degrees Celcius), Lulea has used its frigid climate as a selling point in its efforts to establish itself as a hub for server farms.

Other Nordic cities have adopted similar strategies.

In 2009 Google purchased a paper mill in Hamina, southern Finland, and turned it into a data center, using seawater from the Baltic Sea for its cooling system.
 Servers inside data centers are the backbone of Internet services such as Facebook. 

The servers store and transmit billions of status updates, links, photos and all the outside apps used by Facebook's members.


----------



## 64K (Sep 29, 2016)

I wonder how much money went into that? Social Media is amazingly popular.

I see it's located almost at the edge of the Earth.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2016)

Facebook didn't give the price of its investment, but Lulea officials have previously projected construction costs of up to 5 billion kronor ($760 million).


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Facebook didn't give the price of its investment, but Lulea officials have previously projected construction costs of up to 5 billion kronor ($760 million).



Paid for by selling the Privacy of Facebook users (Suckers)


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2016)

I live about 60km south of Luleå, and it's most definitely not deep in any forest.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 29, 2016)

Rumour has it they built it there Because its Deep into Troll country and its where they now feel at home

Sign on the site Access Road





And site security


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.google.se/maps/place/Da...d1e3eb8adb071bb0!8m2!3d65.619363!4d22.1142351

See how close to people it is? That is a damned metropolis.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2016)

Not facebook but in my country:

*Google:*

"_The Internet is growing fast and so is demand for our services, from search to Gmail and YouTube. In order to keep up with this growth, we have announced a new *EUR600 million* investment to build a new data centre in Eemshaven, the Netherlands.

At a time of high unemployment throughout Europe, the project promises a welcome infusion of jobs. Construction will provide work for more than 1000 workers. We expect to start initial operations in the first half of 2016 and to be fully operational by the end of 2017. By then, the centre will create employment for more than 150 people in a range of full-time and contractor roles. The jobs do not require phds in computer science; they include IT technicians, electrical and mechanical engineers, catering, facilities and security staff.

The new Dutch data centre will benefit from the latest designs in cooling and electrical technology. It will be free-cooled - taking advantage of natural assets like cool air and grey water to keep our servers cool. Our data centers use 50% less energy than a typical datacenter - and our intention is to run this new facility on renewable energy._"

https://www.google.com/about/datacenters/inside/locations/eemshaven/


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 29, 2016)

It's amazing to understand all of this to effectively mine personal information for targeted advertising.

I hate this fucking world.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow all I could imagine is just think how much useless self indulgent crap there is in that building.


----------



## erixx (Sep 30, 2016)

Crap reason of being, but a hardware adict's wet dream all these cooling solutiones


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Wow all I could imagine is just think how much useless self indulgent crap there is in that building.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Facebook farms around the world.


Does Facebook's owner Crunch?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Does Facebook's owner Crunch?



At home


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 30, 2016)

That sandwich looks moldy, can I have a fresh one? @CAPSLOCKSTUCK?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 30, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> That sandwich looks mouldy, can I have a fresh one? @CAPSLOCKSTUCK?



Your Australian   the Green you see is not mold   its Lettuce a Vegetable 
Vegetables are Edible except when used as slang for stupid

But Your from Barbiqland and ""Real men Don't Eat Veggies only meat ""
oh that sounds so gay


----------



## lorraine walsh (Oct 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 79469


Just want it to get parceled to my home, will ya @CAPSLOCKSTUCK?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Does Facebook's owner Crunch?


The ironic thing is there is probably enough compute power there to cure cancer in a few years but no, cat pictures and self promotion is more important.



the54thvoid said:


> I hate this fucking world.


I second this opinion.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 4, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Just want it to get parceled to my home, will ya @CAPSLOCKSTUCK?




special delivery ?






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36855168


----------



## lorraine walsh (Oct 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> special delivery ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol or the delivery mode could be one of those "Facebook will give $1 for every like and 2 for every comment on this sandwich pic". Perhaps the that is the social media delivery mode now.


----------



## Ebo (Oct 4, 2016)

seems like we are going to have such a facebook server farm here in Denmark too. Its not completely desided yet, but it has been leaked to the press 2 days ago.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 4, 2016)

The Facebook Data Center FAQ


(in case you like this sort of  info.......)

http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/the-facebook-data-center-faq/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 18, 2017)

The world's largest 'fortress for data' is being built in the Arctic, and it will be powered by 100 per cent sustainable energy.

Located in the northern fringes of Norway, Kolos will be the largest green data centre in the world - relying entirely on hydropower and wind.

The cool, stable climate of northern Norway and the site's proximity to water will provide natural cooling for the centre's vast servers. 








'Kolos will intelligently maximise green energy and the unique geographic features of northern Norway to deliver the most efficient data centre services,' said a Kolos company statement.

The centre is being built near the Norwegian municipality of Ballangen.

So far, Kolos' architecture design partner HDR has created renders of what the site will look like. 

'As data centres face increasing scrutiny for their heavy power consumption and large carbon footprint, Kolos will lead the sector's shift to green energy, helping companies and brands support the world's efforts to transition to renewable energy', the company said.

The company plans to operate at a 60 per cent reduction in energy costs - which it claims would make it the most competitive data centre in the world. 

'Kolos will deploy the latest technology in data centre security, employing the most innovative engineers and technology experts, who will constantly monitor and manage new cyber-security risks, the company said.

'Additionally, the Kolos site is surrounded by water and hills, providing a natural moat to protect against any physical risks. Kolos will be a fortress for data', they said. 



http://www.datacenterdynamics.com/c...center-in-the-arctic-circle/98793.fullarticle


----------

